# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Anyone on the island 2/13-2/24?

## patchdad

I know we miss some people this year, but if you're on the island and are interested in meeting for cocktails, let me know. Would love to see everyone.
Margie and Rod

----------


## cec1

Great idea!  I’ll be here & always enjoy getting together with Forum (and all) friends!

----------


## andynap

> I know we miss some people this year, but if you're on the island and are interested in meeting for cocktails, let me know. Would love to see everyone.
> Margie and Rod



So close. I leave on the 14th.

----------


## stbartshopper

We are also so close but leaving.

----------


## Jeanette

Hi Margie and Rod! We arrive on February 21.

----------


## marybeth

Sounds like a Philly reunion on the island is only being missed by a few days.  Hoping some of you can get together. Wish we were going to be there to see any and/or all of you!

----------


## shihadehs

Us Philadelphia people won’t arrive till April 1

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I will be around 09-20.

----------


## elgreaux

we are in Guadeloupe 2/13-2/22... gives us a very small window...

----------


## amyb

Awww shucks. Rosemond’s  tests set way in advance so that has to be your priority. Shocking that it is time for follow up exams already.you are right...time flies. We of course wish him bonne chance with his appointments.

----------


## didier

would love to see you guys.  we will be here.  let us know if you have something planned.

----------


## patchdad

Hope we get to say hi Ellen! Certainly will try for the 23rd.
For everyone else, let's find a date!

----------

